# Recommendations appreciated: Art Songs for two female voices and piano



## Adagietto (Jun 11, 2012)

I really love how two female voices sound together. I'm looking for songs similar to what I have so far...

Chausson: Deux Duos op 11 
Brahms: Vier Duette op.61 
Sibelius: Tanken

Thanks


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's a pretty popular one (Flower Duet from Lakme), although it usually doesn't involve the piano:





And one of my favorites, Pur Ti Miro from Monteverdi...technically one of the roles is for a countertenor but it's always played by women nowadays anyways! Not scored for piano either but here's a good version that features it:





Monteverdi (and really a lot of Baroque composers) have quite a few other good duets that you might like, but none of them involve the piano explicitly (a few have harpsichord though!). But with piano is harder to find I believe.

And a bit of Vivaldi!


----------



## Adagietto (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks

Looked into Monteverdi and came across this album...


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I have that recording in cassette tape form, Adagietto...an excellent choice!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Couperin's "Lecons de Tenebres" has two soprano voices and a harpsichord, you might like it? I recommend a recording by Willem Christie / Les Arts Florissants.


----------

